# Who raises the hamsters? Imbrium?



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

Hubster and I were checking out a fish store and they also sell critters. Terrible pet store. There were these little hamsters and they beat the crap out of one and of course I ended up with him.

I have some questions that need answering about this little critter. I think he's a robo dwarf hamster. He was just labeled "dwarf" 
I say he I really have no idea what it is but it's hurt, tiny, and I have no idea what to do with it. 

Name is Rhodey so he should live.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 26, 2013)

How is it hurt? Bleeding?


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

It looks like they tried to chew off it's back feet and he has a fresh wound on his head/ear. His little right back leg is missing most toes and he doesn't walk on it. I think there is some wounds on his under side but he's so dang little and scared I dont know how to pick him up without hurting him or having him squeak at me


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been bit by a alot of things but those little rodent teeth bother me. I pick the Gerbils up but they're much, much bigger.

He is going to the vet tomorrow but I have no idea what they can even do for him. Can I put bacitracin on his little head wound? I don't think he'll lick it he's not really in the mood for much.

Also I gave him fleece to sleep/walk on. I put him in a very small container so he wouldn't move around much


----------



## Anaira (Mar 26, 2013)

Flipping heck! I'd try gently bathing or swabbing the wounds with saline. If they are a good vet, used to seeing little animals, I'm sure there's lots they'll be able to do for him. I hope it is a good vet.

Can you get a picture? I don't know what bacitracin is. Saline should be fine at this point. Has he eaten anything?


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

yes he's eaten and drank water. I gave him little crocks because at the pet store he was having a hard time standing up to drink. I'll see if I can get pictures now. Do I just set him on the counter and take like a q-tip to him? 

Hos do I pick him up? I've been sliding him in and out of the little enclosure


----------



## Anaira (Mar 26, 2013)

q-tip is the weirdest word ever. Just a side note. 
A cotton ball will also do the trick. You just really want to clean them out, remove any pus, and the saline will kill any germs. 
Yep, or in your hand. I'm not sure how small hamsters are, but you could gently scoop him into your hands. I doubt he'll be used to handling, so keep it to a minimum to avoid stress, but he should be fine just sitting in your hand. Then just provide him with some warm, soft foods and cover his cage.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/3/9/8/1/rhodey-003-6885.jpg
left leg

http://cdn.rabbitsonline.net/images/1/3/9/8/1/rhodey-005-6884.jpg
right leg

sorry not my computer couldn't embedd them. Didn't see anything looking like pus but cleaned him up best I could. He hurts the poor little thing. And he's about the size of the cotton ball!


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

large I know but that's what I have him in for now


----------



## Anaira (Mar 26, 2013)

Mm, yeah, I'm thinking they might want to amputate that second one a bit. He should be fine, I know a rat who had to have most of her feet amputated due to serious burns, and she manages fine on stumps. Yeah, the saline stings, but I think it's best to do it. I'd put something soothing on those feet, like coconut oil, or neosporin(pretty sure that's easy to get hold of over there), that should help. Coconut oil is magic, it not only heals, but it is also an antibiotic, and anti fungal. My skin reacts to some things, and it is very good at soothing it.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 26, 2013)

I should probably head off to classes now. So, just put something soothing on those legs, and then keep him quiet and dark.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't be any help. I have had hamsters in the past as pets but never an injured one. He probably is a robo dwarf hamster as they are very tiny. That is the only kind I know of that is that small. I don't know if it will help but I used to go to a forum when I had my lizards called Kingsnake.com They have forums for all animals. I know there were a lot of knowledgable lizard people on there. I'm not sure about hamsters. It all depends on the animal, some forums were very busy others were not.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks ariana for the tips. I'll head out and look for coconut oil and dig up some neosporin. Have a good day!

I'll check out that site. Anything is helpful at this point!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

If you get coconut oil, don't get the kind for cooking, I have some I bought on amazon and its one of the really awesome ones. It is organic extra virgin Coconut oil, so aim for organic or extra virgin definitely.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 26, 2013)

I went to the site and skimmed through. I didn't see any posts for cuts or injuries such as he has. I did do some searching online. Saline from what I have read is a good idea. If you put anything on the wounds just keep an eye on the tiny guy. I did read of someones hamster injuring it's foot badly. They placed ointment on and later came back to the hamster chewing it's foot off. I'm not sure. It may have just been chewing knowing that it would be best to lose the foot. It had been suggested more than once not to have it in with normal bedding such as shaved wood because it could hurt the hamster by poking in the wounds which does make some since. It was recommended to place paper towels or toulet paper in there especially unscented and undyed. Also, provide it with somewhere to hide which makes sense because they like to anyways and I'm sure in his condition and knew home he will feel extra vulnerable.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 26, 2013)

Also make sure he stays hydrated. I did read that this seems to happen fairly regularly especially with inexperienced owners or pet store situations. He very well may pull through. Tough little buggers.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

I put a little neosporin on it without the stuff in it. The stuff we use on the rabbits. He's eating, drinking, pooing. I put him on fleece and built a little area he can hide in. He's covered up for now.

Stupid. It was too easy to spot that he was hurt and there was a gal cleaning cages in that room! Whatever that pet store is on our ban list and I wrote negative reviews for them. I hate that there isn't more you can do. They had over crowded tanks and fish with wounds. He was the only land mammal I saw with such wounds. They had an ugly little rabbit I was looking at in with too many guinea pigs. If you own an animal you are responsible for it! Take care of it! Dont just let it be tortured. Buttholes


----------



## whitelop (Mar 26, 2013)

The vet might give you some antibiotics to help heal him up. Poor baby. I feel so bad for him! Thanks Kaley for taking him in! 
I think cleaning it and putting neosporin was the right thing to do, its what I always do for open wounds and such on animals. Thats always my first step. Are there any electrolytes that you can put in his water, to help him feed better? I give my chickens electrolytes when they aren't doing well.

I don't think that rabbits and guinea pigs should be together. ?


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

It's an old misnomer that they can be put together. Most everything now says not to as it's to easy to hurt the guinea pig. Rabbits are a little more rambuncious than they are.

I've been googeling and haven't found much on the little creatures. He's eating Gerbil food now. What other fruits and vegetables can he have? When he gets to feeling better how much space is he going to need?

I feel kind of bad as I really dont need another critter taking up space. Mom thankfully hasn't said anything and just accepts it. But with my husband and crew it's kind of full around here. He is pretty darling maybe I can con Jennifer into taking him. (hehehe)


----------



## whitelop (Mar 26, 2013)

Hahaha I'm pretty sure that Jennifer still has like 8!
I think they can have meal worms and they can have kale. I remember Jennifer feeding that stuff to her hammies. Here's a hammie safe foods list. 
http://www.hamsterific.com/hamsteruniversity/foodlist.html

I don't know how much room they need, but I think they're pretty easy, low maintenance pets. I think you just have to make sure the wheel you get him lets him run with his back straight and not like bent backwards. 
I think there's a hammie forum somewhere. BAM hammie forum.
http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/index.php?act=idx


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

Su-weet! I wasn't thinking and fed him a strawberry which he really liked. Thankfully it's on the safe list. Apparently these hamsters are the longer lived species at three years. Crrrraaaaap.

I didnt realize either that hamster are like a real God made creature found in the wild. These ones live in the mongolian deserts. Who the heck knew?


----------



## whitelop (Mar 26, 2013)

They're god made creatures? I didn't know that either. They seem like some pretty tasty hawk food to me. haha. 

Awww. He'll live a happy life with you Kaley! Maybe you'll be able to find him a good home where someone will understand his special needs. Maybe you can take him over seas with you and he could be your literal pocket pet!


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2013)

He's such a little darling and I've already named him. I think I'm stuck with him. See how it pans out once he gets right. See what vet says tomorrow. Probably just take him back with us and see what our Lawton vet says. I trust her and she's cheaper. You think four days would make that big of a difference?


----------



## Lorelei (Mar 27, 2013)

I've had over 50 hamsters in 20 years. This is literally my area of expertise.

First: That's not a Roborovski. It's an opal Campbell's dwarf. Campbell's are semi-social--if they have enough room. If they don't, they can become VERY territorial and fight like anything. Their life span is less than a Robo's, maybe 1 1/2 to 2 years (although my first hamster ever was a Campbell's and she lived to be 3 1/2, so you never know). They have a reputation for being the surliest and most inclined to bite of the dwarf species. That said, they're also my favorite hamster species and have found they don't deserve the bad press. I love the little buggers and it pisses me off when I see them mistreated like this. 

You said he (or she? Has it been sexed?) is missing a back foot. That's actually not terrible news. Hamsters can get along fine with three limbs as long as they have their front paws; otherwise they can't eat. I would keep him/her quiet and immobilized and continue treating the injury. The fact that he/she hasn't bled out from the wound is half the battle. The other half is infection, so keep the area sterilized. I would take him/her in to the vet as soon as possible...an exam for a hamster is extremely cheap compared to pretty much anything else, although at this point there probably isn't a whole lot they can do (wound care, antiseptics) that you aren't already doing yourself.

You're doing an OUTSTANDING job, and I vote for keeping him/her. Hamsters are my favorite pets ever, and Campbell's my favorite hamster. I think it's awesome that you saved this particular furry little pirate.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 27, 2013)

It probably won't. Just make sure to keep his wounds clean and keep putting stuff on them. And as always, make sure he's eating, drinking and pooping. 
I doctored my chicken after a horrible raccoon attack and he did well with home doctoring. I know chickens and hammies are different, but same concept. He found a good place with you and im sure he'll pull through. I would just monitor his behavior,, like with any animal. I don't know much about hammies, im just kind of giving general wounded animal advice. 

I know with a wounded chicken, i gave him electrolytes in his water. Mashed hard boiled eggs, yogurt and fruit. That made him happy and he came through and healed well. I cleaned his wounds 1-2 times a day and loaded him up with neosporin. He still favors that leg, but no permanent damage. Hopefully your hammie will be the same way, a champ!


----------



## kmaben (Mar 27, 2013)

Sweet now I know exactly what he is and a color! That's more than most in this household get. He is so teeny tiny does this mean he's a baby? 

This sounds like a bad idea to me but maybe not. Could I put him in my 30 tall with the two gerbils? Not now but when he gets fixed up?

How much tank space are we talking for him? It's recommended ten gallons per gerbil. Same with hamsters?

Gerbils are colony creatures and enjoy each others company. Same with hamsters or does the territorial part mean he doesn't need a friend and will be just fine without one?

I'll have the vet sex him but I'm worried he'll loose the rest of his foot. His little front paws aren't so beat up and he uses them.

The Gerbils are the only rodent creatures I have and I enjoy them because they're actually really intellegent. I dont want to compare apples to oranges but they're all I have to go on.


----------



## Lorelei (Mar 27, 2013)

Mmmkay, on closer look I'd recommend switching to a water bottle instead of a dish (unless that's what he's used to drinking)...hamsters, God love 'em, aren't Mensa contestants and he/she's likely to flip it over. I'd also like to get a closer look at the injury itself, but I don't want you to put him/her through any further stress.

Part of a strawberry is okay, but hold off on the fruit for now...hamsters are native to arid regions where they subsist on a diet of seeds, grasses and insects, and too much moist food (specifically fruits and vegetables) can cause intestinal problems. I would recommend a high-quality pelleted diet like Mazuri or Oxbow. Seed mixes are fine as supplements (although corn has been linked to diabetes--MAJOR issues with diabetes in hamsters, FYI), but the hamster tends to pick and choose what it likes from the mix and may not receive a balanced diet. Mealworms and crickets are fine if you've the stomach for it, and hamsters will LEAP at these wriggling, tasty treats.

Campbell's dwarfs have only been widely kept in captivity since the 1960s-70s, so they're still for all intents and purposes a non-domestic species (hence the label of "mean"--well, duh, it's basically a wild animal, what do people expect?). They still retain all of the behavior that served them in the wild: digging burrows, fear of predators (a frightened hamster will roll onto its back and squeak), and extreme paranoia and suspiciousness. They strongly dislike open spaces, and will flatten themselves to the ground if caught in the open. Hamsters will also spontaneously groom themselves as a self-soothing behavior when startled...unlike relaxed, I'm-just-waking-up grooming, this has a frantic, nervous quality to it.

Once he/she's well enough, you will need a wheel, hamster-safe bedding like aspen or paper pulp, a suitable cage (the carrying case is much too small as a permanent home--think along the lines of a 20 gallon long in terms of size), a water bottle, a sleeping house, some hamster-sized chew toys and tubes. They're very easy, cheap pets to keep. Everyday objects like empty toilet paper rolls and Pop-Tart boxes can be converted into makeshift hamster toys. You can also get a dwarf hamster-sized "busy ball": a clear plastic ball with a locking door for safe inside excursions. Just block off stairs and make sure that you don't have any curious cats or dogs in the vicinity when you let 'em roll.


----------



## Lorelei (Mar 27, 2013)

Absolutely do NOT cohabit him with gerbils. Hamsters are iffy enough with their own species, let alone others, and dwarf hamsters are aggressive enough that, despite the size difference, he could do some serious damage even on three legs.

Keeping hamsters together is very, very difficult. If he'd been together with a same-sex sibling from birth, I'd say if you have at least a 20 gallon then proceed with caution, but if they're separated for even just a day, they "forget" and will attack any other same-sex hamster in their territory. Opposite-sex is another story, but then you'd have a whooooole new set of problems: 6-12 extra problems, to be precise.  Hamsters aren't super-social like gerbils, and I assure you it would not bother him one second to be alone for the rest of his life.

I've kept dwarf siblings together from birth (back in my younger, stupider, "oops litter" days. To be fair I kept all the pups...ask me some time about raising 20 hamsters at once for two straight years! NEVER AGAIN). Some did fine. Some went Hannibal Lecter on their siblings. It's not worth the risk.

Dwarfs are smaller than Syrian (aka "Golden") hamsters, but what they lack in size they make up for in activity. Ten gallons is the absolute bare minimum size I could comfortably recommend for a single dwarf. Twenty is better if you have a spare or can find a leaker, although if you have a spare ten you can add to it with wire cage toppers. You can also make homemade hamster cages out of large plastic storage bins. I've never gone that route (by the time I learned about it, I already had enough spare cages to start my own rescue), but it's great for dwarfs...they don't have the jaw strength to chew through plastic like Syrians do. You can also go the plastic console route--you know, Habitrail, Crittertrail, S.A.M. tube systems--which hamsters love for the tunneling opportunities, but they can get pricey and lack floor space. You would need to hook two or three together to provide sufficient room.

Hamsters don't climb and jump like gerbils. They're more ground-oriented. Vertical space and levels that a gerbils would enjoy would be lost on a hamster, and may even lead to injury from a fall. They can't balance very well (if at all), and aren't remotely athletic (unless digging is an Olympic sport). When buying a cage, think floor space. Also, as burrowing nocturnal animals, hamsters have very poor eyesight. They can only see up to six inches in front of them; after that things get a little fuzzy. They appreciate lots of hiding spaces and houses.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow and maybe a video. He is so pathetic with his little ruined feet. He's very wobbly

He had a water bottle at the pet store but he couldnt stand up tall enough with his hurt feet. I'll switch him over when he gets to feeling better and I find a more permanent solution for him.

Thank you all for the help. Hey Lorelie are you anywhere between Oklahoma and Texas and want a cute but special needs little critter?


----------



## Lorelei (Mar 27, 2013)

Aw, man, I'm in West Michigan. No can do. Besides, my boyfriend's still in basic, and I promised him I wouldn't bring home so much as a single betta without his express consent and permission.  Too bad, since if there's anyone qualified to take on a special needs dwarf hamster, it's me.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 27, 2013)

wow I'm so glad I got myself into this

hey I've been in the Army seven years and we have two dogs, two cats, a goffins cockatoo, three rabbits and the two gerbils. Whats one little hamster gonna do to you!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 27, 2013)

kmaben said:


> He is pretty darling maybe I can con Jennifer into taking him. (hehehe)



Hey that's a good idea, y'all can just meet in the middle, at least you don't live on this side of Houston, I hate getting though it to get to San Antonio. And Katy traffic is just...the worst. Makes me want to blow my brain out


----------



## Lorelei (Mar 27, 2013)

It's not the hamster itself, but what it represents, ya know? I made a promise, and I'm sticking to it.  I have two cats, my rabbit, and two corn snakes...I've spent the last few months researching how to transport my pets across country and overseas, if need be. My boyfriend loves my pets (well, not the snakes so much, but he knew I had them when we met!), but he asked that I keep my current pet population at status quo until we figure out where we'll be.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 27, 2013)

katy freeway sucks... and even worse is 610 between I-10 and 59. I hate that stretch of town with the fire of a thousand suns, it's bumper to bumper traffic even on a freaking saturday.

and no, much as I feel for the little guy, the last thing I want is another hamster 

if you give me your address, I'll mail you a goodie-box with some hammy care stuff in it, including some vetricyn to spritz on his wounds (it's made for animals and won't harm him if he licks it off), 5 ml tubes of sterile saline, benebac, chew stuff and some other first-aid goodies that I have tons of because of my sugar glider store.

I can send you a little bit of the hamster food I feed if you'd like, but you won't want to feed it for very long - it's excellent for syrians and robos, but apparently yours is a Campbell (glad someone else said something, because I know nothing about specific dwarf breeds, lol) - what I feed is NOT ideal for them because they're diabetes-prone.

here's where to go to figure out what food to feed him (looks like there's only three good choices for diabetes-prone dwarves): http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=71864

safe/unsafe food list: http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41940
(note that fruits are only safe for Syrians - dwarves shouldn't have the sugar)

here's my bin cage tutorial: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/nala-gaz-70961/index17.html#post942215

you'll need to talk to someone more knowledgeable about dwarves than me, though, and find out if they can get through 1/2'' bar spacing - you may need to use 1/4'' hardware cloth to make it safe for him.

bin cages are by far the best for mice and hamsters.

hamster hideout is the forum I use.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 27, 2013)

for the love of pete!

aren't robo's a dwarf breed? Like the smallest one!

And hamsters dont even seem that smart! No offense. He is so lucky he's really really cute


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah, robos are dwarves... but apparently not as prone to diabetes as the other dwarf breeds.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't take this the wrong way, it's the same thing I would think if I were in your shoes but sheesh with all the injured animals in your care you should be a vet 

I've seen pretty much the same thing at Petco but with lizards, I swear out of 20 lizards I looked at not a one did not have part of a missing tail, missing toes or missing feet. I've also seen the wrong set ups at pet smart and overheard the wrong advice given. That's what really gets me, it's bad enough with a smaller pet store but how do these big ones get away with such terrible conditions for the animals there!


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah, it sucks when pet stores know next to nothing about animals they sell... and even moreso that they push cages that are way too small for whatever is going to be living in them . if I see someone cage-shopping for a bunny, guinea pig or hammy, I'll sneak over and discretely advise them about C&C/NIC/bin cages, hehe.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm working on the vet degree slowly but surely. I was a vet tech for six years before the Army.

When I got my gerbils they recommended this itty bitty thing. I bought it thinking I would use it as a travel/vet visit cage. Once I got to looking at how extensive their housing needs could be I was thankful for omar's aquaraist hobby. Happen to have a 30 tall and with over 8 inches of bedding for burrowing they're happy little buggers.

You're nicer than me Jen I walk right up like "hey that's totally wrong and let me tell you why."

lol I've been shopping for the wrong food. I dont know why oxbow stuck but that's not right. Thankfully I couldn't find it. Now I'm off again to find the right food. ullhair:

He is so, SO lucky he's cute!!

*Edit: Does ANYONE want a hamster? Lol


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 27, 2013)

I call not it! I PM'd you about a good exotics vet nearish you, btw, and they may very well sell the food you're after since apparently vets often sell it. I'm glad I'd already asked the glider breeding folks what exotics vet they'd recommend for someone who lives in Houston even though I won't have gliders to give my best friend for a long time still, hehe. I'm chock full of random information that occasionally manages to come in handy .


----------



## Anaira (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll take him!


----------



## kmaben (Mar 27, 2013)

HAHA YES! I'll stick him in a box and ship him to you Ariana!

I called that vet and really liked them. Only 50 bucks for an office call and she didnt even hesitate when I asked if they saw hamsters. Plus it sounds like they'll be as ridiculous as you want them to be or not. She was telling me how they splint a hamsters leg. Yikes!

I bought a bin for him now I just need to figure out where to stick it.
Oye this little creature. However I did pick him up, he didnt squeak, and he settled down in my hand once he got warm. CUTE!

No! No I dont want the stupid little thing! He's already more trouble than he's worth! And that happens to only be 11.88!


----------



## MiserySmith (Mar 27, 2013)

Poor thing. Honestly with two super screwed up legs I'd just get him humanely euthanized if it was me.


----------



## Lorelei (Mar 27, 2013)

Roborovskis are indeed a species of dwarf hamster (just FYI, hamsters don't come in breeds like rabbits). They're not as prone to diabetes because they haven't been kept in captivity as long as Campbell's dwarfs or Syrians, both of which have been laboratory animals.

(And yes, you totally, totally want to keep him. *OMGTEMPTS* Campbell's are AWESOME.)


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 27, 2013)

kmaben said:


> I called that vet and really liked them. Only 50 bucks for an office call and she didnt even hesitate when I asked if they saw hamsters. Plus it sounds like they'll be as ridiculous as you want them to be or not. She was telling me how they splint a hamsters leg. Yikes!



wow, nice! that's about as good as my vet, who is definitely on the cheap side for anyone who sees exotics ($45 for one pet and I think $60 or something for 2+ pets). some exotics vets charge $80-90+ JUST for the exam fee.

let me know how things go with them when you take him in/what you think of the place - when I give my friend gliders, if he gets a male, I'll be getting them neutered at that vet in Houston because TPG gets a badass discount (they only pay $50 per neuter!) and Debby said if I bring the male(s) to her, she can get them in for the TPG price (which is really awesome of her, since it's one thing to offer that price for neutering gliders they're selling and another thing entirely to let me bring in a glider *I* bred to get neutered for that price).


----------



## Anaira (Mar 28, 2013)

You'll have to figure out how to sneak him past our stupid biosecurity people.  

Misery; it very much depends. I doubt he'd lose all of the legs, for a start, and he could manage fine with stumps. Two, it is very much possible for him to enjoy life missing two legs. The main problem is the pain, and I'm sure the vet will give him pain relief. I think he's in a good position to recover well. Sas the rat, who lost most of her tail, and toes, has done really well.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree with Anaira - it's entirely possible for a lot of "special needs" animals to live happy, comfortable lives with some accommodation from their owner and animals handle loss of limbs, extremities, etc. far better than humans typically do.

The vet I'm sending Kaley to is supposedly really, REALLY good and I'm sure will be able to give a detailed prognosis as far as recovery, long-term quality of life and anything special that could be done to make the hammy more comfortable. I certainly wouldn't consider euthanasia unless a hammy-savvy vet felt it was in the hamster's best interest.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 28, 2013)

Believe you me I thought about gassing him with exhaust from the car

But then I felt guilty when I could have just walked away in the first place.

I dont mind spending the 50 bucks on the little creature and get an opinion. I'm not spending the 200 dollars I just spent on Franklin but we'll see what can be done and if he's savable. 

Plus he has a name. If you name it, it lives. It's a proven theory.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 28, 2013)

:flowerskiss:You can pull through Rhodey!!!!:flowerskiss:


----------



## whitelop (Mar 28, 2013)

If you name it, it lives. LOL Its funny because its so true.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

hopefully they'll be able to fix him up pretty cheaply! poor little guy... I still can't believe the pet store let him get so hurt and didn't even have the decency to do something about it themselves . you should find out if it's possible to get them in trouble over that crap.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm trying to find a regulation or something because everything from the fish tanks, to the bird cages, to the guinea pigs, etc were terribly over crowded.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

if all else fails, I can call my best friend. he's a crazy stoner who has absolutely NO shame and LOVES to make big public scenes about things. all I have to do is tell him where to go and what to rant about and he'll be all over it. if he stayed the hell away from the clusterf*ck that is 610 and came up westpark tollway, I bet he could make it to katy in 15-20 minutes. just say the word and I'll instruct him to go make them rue the day they ever opened that godforsaken pet store!


----------



## Tam O Ham (Mar 28, 2013)

First off, thank you for rescuing the sweet little fuzz ball. I have loved all my hamsters over the years and it breaks my heart how many people treat them as disposable or don't know how to treat them through lack of information. Most all of my hamsters were golden so I certainly can't add anything to what's already been said except this. You are now mistress to a tiny Wolverine! I have NEVER seen any animal heal as fast as a hamster. I've watched surgery marks disappear in a week and missing toes heal over in a matter of days. Now that your little Rodney is safe I think it's going to amaze you with how fast they'll be shooting around the carry cage in a very short time. Many years back, I ended up with a pet store rescue of a hamster that had been born with only three legs. Two back, only one front. Looked like a Dr. Seuss critter when she stood up on her hind leg. She was the fastest hamster I've ever had and entirely earned the name Blaze!y. Just as a fair warning, don't knock their brains yet. For something with the brain size smaller than a pea, when they get determined, watch out! Once he's feeling better, Rodney is going to teach you a thing or two about both being an escape artist given half a chance and the art of daredevils. You may have just brought home your bad little bunny's cohort and never known it.  it'll be the hammie's pajammies.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

my friend texted me randomly just to say "hi"... I think he has a sixth sense that tells him when I have some trouble for him to cause, lol. I asked him if he wanted to go to katy and make a tremendous scene at a really sh*tty pet store. he responded with "I'm excited already!"


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like a Campbell's or Djungerian dwarf hammy. We have Roborovski's and just love them.http://roborovskihamsters.webs.com/

They really shouldn't have sold you a sick hammy without treating it first by a vet. glad you're giving him some TLC, though ! 
Anaira's advice is good; and as long as he's eating/drinking. The fur should grow back and he may learn to use the foot or compensate for it.

Our Robo pair just had their first litter, so we're pretty excited. We plan to keep most of the babies and let 2 go to new homes since some other people wanted hammys but didn't like Petco's prices.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 28, 2013)

Here are some examples of Robo's.
It took us two years of placing males and females together to finally get one litter ! The pet store clerk said in the wild, they mate for life and if the female doesn't like the male... no litters will result.

The Campbell's and Dj's are actually a bit slower in their movements and interact more with people... I just think Robo's are the cutest !


----------



## whitelop (Mar 28, 2013)

I wish I lived in Texas. I would love to see some guy lose his mind on a bad pet store owner. I would like to join in on that too! haha. Is it illegal to steal a bunch of animals from a pet store if they're being mistreated? Then punch the people who work there in the face? Actually its probably a good thing I DON'T live in Texas. I would be knee deep in hamsters and guinea pigs right now.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

whitelop said:


> I wish I lived in Texas. I would love to see some guy lose his mind on a bad pet store owner. I would like to join in on that too! haha. Is it illegal to steal a bunch of animals from a pet store if they're being mistreated? Then punch the people who work there in the face? Actually its probably a good thing I DON'T live in Texas. I would be knee deep in hamsters and guinea pigs right now.



hehe... I've compared you to my best friend before for good reason - you both enjoy going off on someone who totally deserves it every now and then and I always love watching . I bet the two of you would get along great!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 28, 2013)

I bet if he and I ever met, it would be really loud and heated. Everyone would think we were trying to kill each other, but chances are we would be loudly ranting about the same thing. So in ranty agreement we would effectively begin taking over the world, one sh*tty pet store at a time. 

Sounds legit.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

oh, you'd totally be ranting really loudly about the same stuff, I can see it already! if you ever come to Texas, we're totally taking a trip to Houston to meet up with him... and for once, Debbie better actually be around! I've yet to meet his infamous wifey - she's too **** social, always off doing stuff with people when I wander through town >.>


----------



## whitelop (Mar 28, 2013)

If I ever make it to Texas, it will definitely happen! haha.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 28, 2013)

Lord have mercy on us all.

So little dude has "wet tail" bacterial gastroenteritis. I akined it to a GI stasis in rabbits, correct me if I'm wrong. He has septra I'm supposed to get down him twice a day. Doc wasn't even worried about his feet. He'll get to keep em of course minus the few toes that are already missing. Said with antibiotics he should be perking up in three days. Without the antibiotics he probably would have been dead in three days.
Worth the 67 dollars. Kind of. Because now I'm stuck with him. He'll probably be the meanest **** thing.

He bit the tech and drew blood! He bit me this morning too. But I saw how she man handled him in the fleece and I'm pretty sure I can get past his terrible squeaking to give him his meds. Poor guy he's just all laid out. In the back of my head I was secretly hoping he would die so I wouldn't have to mess with him. But seeing him all laid out and stressed I feel really bad for the poor little darling! Being cute really does get you a long way!

They asked who recommended them and I was like uh the gal with the sugar gliders. He said a name and I ran with it. Thought it easier than explaining the round about way.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 28, 2013)

You are doing a wonderful thing! And keep in mind...if you were his size, in as bad of shape as he is and someone as big as you picked you up...what do you think you would do? I can only imagine how badly a hamster would bite if it had a human brain in it. Hopefully, it is all do to the circumstances and as he recovers and gets to feeling at home then maybe the biting will stop.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

was the name he said Debby or Priscilla? if so, close enough! they run TPG together and Debby recommended them.

the good news is that medication time will get a LOT easier once my package arrives tomorrow - I'm guessing they gave you a 1CC (1ML) syringe to dose him with and no feeding tips, because that's what my vet does... it didn't actually occur to me that he'd get put on meds, so I didn't think you'd need feeding tips, but I put some in there anyway because they're SO good to have around if you have tiny animals.

I've got a pic of the feeding tips here so you know what I'm talking about - http://www.hurricanesleucisticfriends.com/first-aid-supplies.html (you just shove it onto the end of the syringe)

the tip of the feeding tip is very tiny compared to the syringe tip, making it very easy to slip it into the mouth of something like a glider or hamster - the breeder I got Hurricane and Trouble from gave me one when Trouble developed bacterial gastroenteritis (hers was caused by stress from being re-homed; pretty common in gliders, it seems - two of the five I've brought home developed it) and it made a WORLD of difference.

bacterial gastroenteritis isn't really akin to most versions of stasis... it's basically a bacterial imbalance in the gut (too much bad stuff/not enough good stuff) that causes diarrhea and is easily treated with a round of antibiotics. probiotics are VERY good in that situation, plus they're an absolute must when giving antibiotics to something that tiny anyway as antibiotics can be very hard on their little systems. hopefully he'll eat the benebac gel I sent right out of the tube or off of your finger... if he snubs it, try mixing it in with something. normally I'd suggest peanut butter, as it would hide the taste well, but that's a potential hazard for hammies because it can cause problems if they try to pouch it. you might try squash or veggie flavored baby food with no preservatives and no added sugar.

oh, and I'm not sure when your mail comes/when he'll be getting his morning dose, but make sure you wait at least 2h after an antibiotic dose to give the probiotics. the little mini-tubes I sent say to give it once a week, but the larger tube like I use for the bunnies says two doses three days apart. given the antibiotics and digestive upset, I would go with a dose tomorrow and another dose on monday; you can give him another dose a week after that if you feel he could use it. (I sent three 1g tubes; 1g is supposedly the dosage for animals under 10 lbs, but I really don't buy that a glider or hammy needs as much as one of my bunnies - 1/4-1/2 of a tube should be plenty for him or better yet, you could phone the vet to ask for a more exact dosage.)


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 28, 2013)

btw, I just want to say that if you and Jay go through with my master plan to have him make a HUGE scene at the pet store, it's gonna be the best freaking thing EVER!! I've always talked about taking him somewhere to make a scene for me, but there was always going to be way too much traveling involved to follow through since I'm in SA and he's in Houston and wherever I wanted him to make a scene was usually in another state (or country) entirely. but this... this is a rant-worthy offense happening 20 minutes away from him! it's a perfect opportunity!

and besides, for how much money you've spent on that darn hamster, which I'm sure is well over $100 by the time you account for purchasing him, taking him to the vet, buying supplies for him, etc., you **** well deserve to see a tremendous scene get made on your behalf. word of warning, the cops will probably end up at the pet store when all is said and done - once Jay gets going, he's hard to stop and he doesn't take "go the hell away" for an answer from b*astards like those pet store people


----------



## whitelop (Mar 28, 2013)

That guy sounds like my new favorite person. 
Good thing I don't live in Houston because that pet store would probably blow up with all the anger from me and Jay! LMAO. 

I got escorted out of a petsmart in my area because they were abusing betta fish by not adding water to their tanks. I could totally go off on some people for not taking care of the mammals in a pet store. I do have a weakness for betta's though.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 28, 2013)

Nope that is the one thing where it turns into every man for himself! Being Army I can not get arrested for nothing. Not with a deployment coming up! This could be epic though.

Edit* Wait pouch it? Hamsters are the things that stick stuff in their cheeks and run around with it?​


----------



## whitelop (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes Kaley, hamsters are those things. Its freaking adorable!


----------



## kmaben (Mar 28, 2013)

Weird. So do they ever get stuff stuck in there? Do you have to try and clean it out? This little creature is turning into a butt pain. And a stinky one at that. He's so pitiful. But has a nasty bite.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 28, 2013)

We could ALL go to the store!!!!! Jennifer, me, Kaley, Jay, and Morgan come on make a special trip for us and Rhodey!!!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 29, 2013)

I've never had a hamster get something stuck in their pouch, but then, I've never fed one peanut butter. did you text Jay? I told him to tell Debby about what they did to that poor hamster... not only did she sanction the fit-throwing, she might even come HELP make a huge scene! I'm sure Jay can keep the cops occupied while you make your escape, hehe.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 29, 2013)

Shnikeys Jen! I wasn't expecting that large of a box! So many helpful items!

Rhodey just got his antibiotics and some vetricyn on his back feet. His left one looks pretty bad today. Very swollen and a little ***** (yes I did indeed spell that out). Also found some coconut oil and he got that on his front paws. Boy did he come a live for meal worms. He got three. Probably over fed him but I think I'll goop up his paws at night and feed him a worm to distract him from licking it all off. I'll wait and give him his benebac in three hours. He just got a couple of new things that wont agree with his gut. Poor guy just squeaks and squeaks while I work on him. Seems to like my dad though go figure. He has big man hands that are probably really warm and he just sits and shooshes him for however long I need help with. What a crotchety old teddy bear.

We leave monday for Oklahoma and will take him with us in case he needs to go to the vet again. Pretty sure mom wont take him but our rabbit vet will see him.

*Edit I was curious if RO would let me get away with *ussy or not


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 30, 2013)

LOL @ the edit... the filter's pretty unpredictable. for example, I can say crap, ****, ass (and all compound nouns that involve the word ass), all versions of the word bitch... but not sh*t (which I would've thought was less offensive than ass) or the f-word (the f-word being blocked is hardly a surprise though ). I remember when the filter used to catch "pissed" and censor that, wtf. the glider forum I use is more strict and they filter pissed, pissy, etc. and even filter WTF... and I got bitched out for using "FUBAR" (if you know what it stands for then you're already familiar with the f-word, **** it) because I was "circumventing the filter". I also got in trouble for "p*ssed" (typed just like that - censoring it myself) for the same BS about circumventing the filter. yet when I typed "jackass", fully expecting it to be filtered over there, it WASN'T and I went back and edited it to self-censor so I wouldn't get fussed at for the five millionth time about breaking some asinine overly-strict rule.

anyway, I'm glad the stuff in the care package is coming in handy! don't forget to let the bunnies play with the brown packing paper I put in there


----------



## Elliriyanna (Mar 30, 2013)

Hamsters need a 20 long tank ... You have a winter white hamster which are prone to diabetes. They need a special diet. Sorry its 2 am so I am a bit tired I didnt read the whole thread. Pick up Hazel Hamster food and pick out the corn, Corn flakes and peas. I would also get him some recycled paper bedding  I have the same species


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 30, 2013)

bin cages are cheaper than tanks, last I checked... 360 square inches is the minimum; you can get a clear bin that's 407 or something at walmart for no more than $15 bucks.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 30, 2013)

kmaben said:


> Edit* Wait pouch it? Hamsters are the things that stick stuff in their cheeks and run around with it?​



Wait, I thought that was Fraggles! Is Fraggles a secret hamster?


----------



## kmaben (Mar 30, 2013)

I swear a lot so usually I just type out my post then go back and edit it myself. Hilarious that you already know what you can get away with and not. Such a trouble maker! I was suprised to get away with the word Jackassery myself but it's currently my new favorite word.

I got him a bin but I'm not sure I like it or not. Used tanks arent too terrible difficult to get a hold of so I'm still debating. Right now he's in his little critter Keeper and doing just fine with it. I change his fleece out everyday. But I'll use Carefresh for him same as the gerbils. I need to post a picture of his little foot. I think he'll be tameable once he gets to feeling better. He walks around squinting everywhere like life is just to difficult to look at right now. Atleast he perks up for meal worms so I know he'll have a shot.

My male gerbil was very interested in the worm but wouldn't take it. But he's kind of slow anyway. His name is Needer because he needers to find a brain. My female wasn't around so I don't know if she'll like them or not. I totally dropped the worm in the tank so I'm hoping someone finds it

Jennifer what are the larger cylinders for? Or rather who are the larger treaty looking things for? lol actually a lot of that I had to look and see if it was for rodent or lagomorph!

And yes Franklin got the paper as he's my big destructo bun.

I feel so ready for any rodent crisis now!

*Fraggles could be a closet hamster. Or is it she was stuck in the closet _eating_ the hamster? One never knows with her.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 30, 2013)

after the site got revamped, there were a couple pages in my blog where Morgan and I were going back and forth chatting about and testing out the new filter to see just how much we could get away with, lol.

jackassery is indeed an excellent word... and "needers to find a brain" is a great phrase!

larger cylinders? wait, the toilet paper tubes? everything in the ziplock bag that has the milkbones and toilet paper tubes in it is for hammies (or gerbils if the hammy feels like sharing).

I think I sent a slinky, baby keys, packing paper, pomegranate-infused craisins and papaya tabbies for the bunnies (and if I sent hay, that too... I can't remember everything I put in the box, lol). everything else should be for the hammy. well, the syringes and vetericyn could work for both.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 30, 2013)

lol no they're in a plastic bag and look like a large feed or extra large stove pellets. I gave em to the rabbits and they ate it without dying. Gerbils turned their noses at it and Rhodey gave me the who pooted look. He got sunflower seeds this morning. Oh we REALLY like those. He is so cute when he eats his little meal worm. I can't wait until the little urchin is feeling better! 

HEB right around the corner from the house and I was impressed with the revamp they got. Love the healthy living aisle and they carry gluten free stuff. That's where I got the coconut oil. Rhodey likes cocnut oil as well.

He better be a sweet little thing or I swear Jen he will end up on your doorstep. Mysteriously


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 30, 2013)

ohhhhh, the pellets! no, those are not rabbit pellets, lol. that's Kaytee Forti Diet Pro Health Mouse, Rat and Hamster food. sorry I forgot to label/mention that! I went with the lab block style food because it thwarts any attempts at selective eating that could unbalance the hammies' diet (though that food's really only great for syrians and robos - the list of three foods I PM'd you the other day are the best ones for non-robo dwarves). I figured it was better than gerbil food, though 

as a note, the sunflower seeds should be limited to 2-3 a day (and only if you're not feeding a food mix that already contains them - I sent them because the food I sent needs to be supplemented with them).

you may know where I live now, but I have your address too, if you recall! if he "mysteriously" ends up on my doorstep, he's going to "mysteriously" find his way back home.

also, did you text Jay about finding a time to meet up at the pet store?


----------



## whitelop (Mar 30, 2013)

So I've been reading parts of this to my husband because it makes me laugh and when I laugh he either 1) gets scared or 2) asks me what I'm laughing at. Its usually the first one. ANYWAY! I told him that you got this hammie from the pet store and it was hurt, these are close to his exact words "ohmygod you crazy ass women and your need to constantly 'save' things! Why didn't she just leave it there for nature to take its course. Was her husband with her?" 
So my response to that was "yes, her husband was with her and nature? F-that, nature went out the window when they took the things to a pet store. Don't even give me the look like you're going to give me the Darwinism speech, because survival of the fittest also went out the window when they took them to the pet store. What really happened at the pet store was a*sholeism. Oh you don't know what that is? Its when a bunch of a*sholes get together and put some non-social animals in the same cage and see how many of them come out alive. Its like Darwinism but for a*sholes. And you sir, are an a*shole for say she should have left it!" Then I got up and walked out of my own living room. 
So that story is why we don't talk about hammies in this house anymore. Or pet stores. Oh yes and my husband is still under the assumption that the men run the show, that they control the things that happen. That they still wear the pants. Well, he may wear the pants but I pick them out! He still thinks he calls the shots, if that were true then we probably would have no animals, but instead I call the shots and have 923875983u5823u7. Yes, that's how it works in my house. 

I really hope your little hammy is nice too, because if it wasn't after you doctoring him up...I would drop him at Jennifer's too. hehehehe. (sorry Jen.)


----------



## Tam O Ham (Mar 30, 2013)

strange thing I noticed when I started to pick the corn out of my hamsters' food - the level of hammies with tumors dropped like a rock. I started taking the corn out because my rodents tended to get fat after their first year and corn is a big factor in that but now I do it for everyone and I've only had one hamster develop tumors since. Hamster corn is now anathema in my house.

Also Rodney will litter train just like the rabbits. Same approach and they sell little corner hammie litter boxes in pet stores. The poop - not so much, but the pee you've probably already noticed always goes in the same corner and it's easy to just slip a box in there. Makes clean up much easier. And I'm sure Rodney will be a sweetie. It's just a matter of frequent handling.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 30, 2013)

You leave my fat fat Fraggler out of bizarre hamster conversations that I have secretly been lurking in for several days now....:disgust:


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 30, 2013)

whitelop said:


> well, he may wear the pants but i pick them out!



lmao!


----------



## kmaben (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey there! I was wondering how long after Fraggles was mentioned you'd show up. Your little radar must have tingled.

lol Morgan. You're so passionate about everything! I bought him before my husband saw me. He just stopped when he saw me and was like "whats in the box and why do we have it?"
Once I explained the situation and told him that's just the way it is. That's all there was. Thankfully he's a pretty understanding guy and use to strays (sometimes people) coming in and out of the house.

I saw the little litter boxes at petsmart and was a little......Jeeze really? And put it back.

I am now picking the corn out of the gerbils food as well. Even though they ignore it. -_-

I'm calling Jay tomorrow. There's been some family drama I had to clear up but I am free allllll day tomorrow. I mean he's just a stupid little hamster but do you have to have fing 30 of them in a cage? How long do you ignore a little life until it's snuffed out? It's your responsibility. You brought them into your pet store. F you. If people can't treat hamsters right how are we ever going to get them to treat rabbits right or for heavens sake each other?! I'm waiting for a rampit flu strain to wipe man kind off the face of the earth. We dont deserve it anymore.

Sorry. Done ranting. Rhodey didn't look so good tonight. And of course the vet isn't open tomorrow. So of course I'm even more pissed at the stupid pet store.
Now Rhodey's little nether regions look even worse. They are rock hard. He hasn't been pooping as much and when I went for his evening dose of medications I noticed a rock hard turd stuck. He got a butt bath. I managed to get him from soaking to damp. Not his whole body just the butt end. He's back in his little cage and covered up out of direct line of a vent. He seems to be a little better. He was trucking around on my dads broad belly and he was wandering around the counter. If he was really bad off he wouldn't be moving would he? He's still eating and drinking.

He got benebac friday afternoon and I gave him a little bit more this evening. No vetrycin or coconut oil.

*Edit (sorry I think of stuff after posted) Morgan how did you manage to only type the "U" in your number smashing?


----------



## whitelop (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't know how I managed to mash the U. hahaha. I saw them but I was like, eh screw it and left them in there. 

I'm passionate about certain things and I get a little ranty about animals and religion. And tailgators. I just hate when I see stuff like that, it makes me insane. Because those poor animals can't say "hey it sucks in here! OMG get me out!" I hate when I see that stuff. I don't like going into petsmart or petco, f those places. I don't like to go into the pet store down the road from my house, thats how I got Ellie. I hate when people are like "oh well this lady died, so her cats are going to the pound" thats how I ended up with Smokey BC and taking a cat to have it put to sleep because it was in full renal failure. 
Or the betta fish incident. I was at a petsmart with my husband and we were just looking at stuff and probably getting something for Foo. So I have this huge weakness for betta fish, I love them. Anyway, I was looking at the male bettas and they were in like 1 inch of water. Dirty-blue-poop-filled-1 inch-water. So I look at their gills and tails and they have ammonia burn. I WAS PISSED. So I go to the cashier and ask him to get a manager for me to talk to. He asked why and I told him I had an issue with the bettas. He was like "well, are you a fish expert? How do you know they're not happy?" I said "really? LOOK AT THEM! They're in 1 inch of water and they're burning in their own poop!" He was like, "well, I CAN get a manager but I don't think there is a problem." I stopped for like .3 seconds and completely lost my mind on this guy. My husband had to hold me back from hurting him, I almost went across the counter to get to him. I screamed at him until a manager appeared. I then turned on the manager. I told her what was going on, but by this point was was screaming at this woman. Like, neck veins popping, the middle of the forehead vein popping. She took all the fish to the back and hopefully filled their cups, but I was told to leave before the police got there. I also threw out some not so nice slurs. It was really bad. I was so mad though. 

And this children is why I am a stay at home mom and I don't interact with people often. When I did work with people, I threatened a lady with coming across the counter and punching her in the brain. I really wish I was kidding about most of this stuff, but a lot of stuff makes me mad and I know life is short and it isn't worth getting mad about but I find that to be BS. I agree with Kaley, I think something huge needs to come and wipe half the people off the earth. Mother nature needs to find something big. We don't deserve this anymore. People don't treat their animals right and people don't treat people right. We abuse each other and don't care. There is no humanity left and its infuriating. Well, apparently god flooding the earth and killing humans didn't work the first time. We clearly didn't understand and went back to terrible ways. 

Wow. Sorry. I just went kind of crazy. Its been a long day and the hammy story has bothered me.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 31, 2013)

kmaben said:


> I'm calling Jay tomorrow. There's been some family drama I had to clear up but I am free allllll day tomorrow. I mean he's just a stupid little hamster but do you have to have fing 30 of them in a cage? How long do you ignore a little life until it's snuffed out? It's your responsibility. You brought them into your pet store. F you. If people can't treat hamsters right how are we ever going to get them to treat rabbits right or for heavens sake each other?! I'm waiting for a rampit flu strain to wipe man kind off the face of the earth. We dont deserve it anymore.



that's horrible, hilarious, and sadly, pretty true.

on a side note, I'm thrilled to discover yet another person who goes on glorious, curse-filled rants  you and Morgan and I should make a club! Jay can join too, he'd be all over that.



whitelop said:


> I know life is short and it isn't worth getting mad about but I find that to be BS.



honestly, if you're not passionate enough about stuff to get mad over the BS of life, then life is boring and living is pointless... and if you *are* passionate about stuff, then forcing yourself to believe in and follow the mantra of "it's not worth getting mad about" leads to bottling stuff up, which leads to mass murdering. I'd rather bitch and moan and throw a fit so that once I've vented, I can get over it and get on with my life.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 31, 2013)

whitelop said:


> I don't know how I managed to mash the U. hahaha. I saw them but I was like, eh screw it and left them in there.
> 
> I'm passionate about certain things and I get a little ranty about animals and religion. And tailgators. I just hate when I see stuff like that, it makes me insane. Because those poor animals can't say "hey it sucks in here! OMG get me out!" I hate when I see that stuff. I don't like going into petsmart or petco, f those places. I don't like to go into the pet store down the road from my house, thats how I got Ellie. I hate when people are like "oh well this lady died, so her cats are going to the pound" thats how I ended up with Smokey BC and taking a cat to have it put to sleep because it was in full renal failure.
> Or the betta fish incident. I was at a petsmart with my husband and we were just looking at stuff and probably getting something for Foo. So I have this huge weakness for betta fish, I love them. Anyway, I was looking at the male bettas and they were in like 1 inch of water. Dirty-blue-poop-filled-1 inch-water. So I look at their gills and tails and they have ammonia burn. I WAS PISSED. So I go to the cashier and ask him to get a manager for me to talk to. He asked why and I told him I had an issue with the bettas. He was like "well, are you a fish expert? How do you know they're not happy?" I said "really? LOOK AT THEM! They're in 1 inch of water and they're burning in their own poop!" He was like, "well, I CAN get a manager but I don't think there is a problem." I stopped for like .3 seconds and completely lost my mind on this guy. My husband had to hold me back from hurting him, I almost went across the counter to get to him. I screamed at him until a manager appeared. I then turned on the manager. I told her what was going on, but by this point was was screaming at this woman. Like, neck veins popping, the middle of the forehead vein popping. She took all the fish to the back and hopefully filled their cups, but I was told to leave before the police got there. I also threw out some not so nice slurs. It was really bad. I was so mad though.
> ...



I absolutely HATE how they keep bettas. I mean is it really that hard and time consuming to change water in some cups? I mean really? And couldn't they print out sheets with CORRECT info on there animals i mean really i just can not stand PETCO or petsmart, but they are the only pet stores near me so I have to deal with them since I have so any animals.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 31, 2013)

Our petsmart here is pretty good. I've never seen anyone grab a rodent by the tail and the tanks aren't overcrowded. There's always someone working in the fish changing water, feeding, etc. We almost never find dead fish in there and they have a quarantine tank. The last time we were in there they were having a meeting discussing the rodents. I have no idea about the reptiles of course but they have thermometers in every tank and they aren't over crowded. Mind you petsmart is about the only place we shop here. It's kind of nice because there are so many banned petshops back in oklahoma. And a apparently a rising number here in Houston. I think its kind of nice coming from a chain store. But the manager is very active and you see him all over the floor. Probably where it stems from. It just sucks there are so many bad ones compared to good ones.


----------



## Lorelei (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, I've been offline for a few days, and stuff seems to be developing. Sorry the little guy's not feeling well...it's very unusual for dwarf hamsters to get wet tail (the lay term for enteritis)...it must have been a really ****ty pet store.

It's possible to litter box train hamsters, but it's more difficult than rabbits. They're just not as smart, and I haven't really found that it makes cage cleaning any easier. If you feel like it, give it a shot, but it's no big deal if he doesn't learn.

And yes, hamsters are the ones that pouch.  The name is derived from the German "hamstern" which means "to hoard." It's impossibly cute, especially when they try to stuff food that's too big, like Syrians with baby carrots sticking out of their mouths. This adorable behavior is partly responsible for their popularity as pets.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 2, 2013)

So my little urchin looks a little better. He's not as swollen and it looks like his feet are finally scabbing over. However he's not pooping so normal any more and he looks like he has a poop plug. He was pooping normalish yesterday. He's still running amuck, eating, and drinking. Still on septra. Letting him eat dry food only and one worm a day. Should I stop those as well? Going to the vets tomorrow (should make it) to double check everything. Any thoughts? He's so weird. Hamster problems are weird. Hamsters are weird period. WHY DO I HAVE ONE?!!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 3, 2013)

you have one because you know he would be dead right now if you hadn't intervened on his behalf 

if he's not pooping, you might try giving him a tiny dollop of canned pumpkin (the plain kind with no spices) once a day.

as for the mealies, I give mine about 5 a day when I remember to... no scientific reason for it, I just figure that sugar gliders are supposed to be limited to about 5 a day (not that it stops me from giving them extra, hehe) and Syrian hammies are about the same size as sugar gliders (actually, many of mine weigh more than my gliders now) so they should be able to have the same amount . for a dwarf, I'd guess 1-3 a day, but I recommend asking the vet - they'd know better than I would.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Apr 3, 2013)

hamsters are weird! It's part of the joy of them. Or... something like that  Good to hear yours is healing up so well. They're also poop machines. little tiny poop machines. Like - well, rabbits really. Whenever mine seemed to get a bit backed up, I would always add a little olive oil to their hard pellets. Just something to grease the tubes so to speak. Chances are with all the medication and rearranging going on in Rodney's tummy, the poop would get weird too. The vet will probably have advice for you tomorrow too but that's what usually works with mine.

Good on you for the corn too. I wish I knew more hamster owners so I could see if the corn was just something I'd noticed or if it was something they'd noticed too. It's not exactly something I want to test out by giving it to half of my hams and not the other half or anything. And the potty training for me was always a piece of cake though it might have been different for others. Much easier than rabbits because while Georgie picked EVERY corner to pee in to begin with my hamsters always just picked one and stuck to it. Dropping the litter box in their chosen corner took care of everything and made cage clean up much easier. Until several of the girls got into the habit of kicking their little back legs up so high in the air when they peed that they'd pee right over the back of the litter box... Have I mentioned they might be pure evil in fuzzy little track suits? Let's not talk about Tiny Bubbles who used to like to pee on her wheel - and then RUN! How's the handling going? Is Rodney still nippy or has he resigned himself to his fate of being manhandled at the expense of his tiny hamster dignity? Also - your dad sounds adorable. Just had to say that.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 3, 2013)

Tam O Ham said:


> I wish I knew more hamster owners so I could see if the corn was just something I'd noticed or if it was something they'd noticed too. It's not exactly something I want to test out by giving it to half of my hams and not the other half or anything.



even if it doesn't specifically cause any health problems, it's really just cheap filler - it doesn't provide any valuable/necessary nutrition.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 3, 2013)

So not happy. Rhodey went to our vet here in Lawton today and he got put to sleep. Doc Black went to scrubbing on him and his whole rear end sloughed off. I had to work but omar said he could see bone and blood and it looked like a horror movie. I dont know if the original vet even looked at him that thoroughly now. I thought he was looking better but he would flip on his back in a certain position and I thought I saw nastiness but wasnt sure. Just pissed. It takes a while for necrosis to set in so how long was he like that before we even came into the picture. That's neglect and cruelty. Those f*ckers are going down. Just....... F*ck them.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for you. I know attachments at times can happen instantly. Most of all I am sorry for Rhodey and all other animals that have or ever will be in that pet store.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 3, 2013)

Poor little bugger. I had a robo that went home with me from the shelter because his cage mate was beating him up. He was scabby all on the hind end and his ears were bitten, but he healed fine. I wouldn't mess with the wounds much--let a scab form. That should protect it from getting infected. I bet the vet can give you some pain meds for him and maybe oral antibiotics. I would be cautious about putting antibiotic ointment on it because it's hard to control the amount closely and he might eat too much. Keep him warm, and I'd give him a hidey house. If you do decide to pick him up, make sure to hold him cupped in your hands or scruffed because they are very fast. Also make sure he's never too high off the ground in your hands in case he does try to make a flying leap. The vet will probably want to sedate him a little to get a good look at him. Hams can be quite amazing--that robo lived with me for quite a long time and was a happy little guy. He had a few little holes in his ears after they healed. My current Syrian was also beat up and is a bit bald on the bum, also with some healed ear holes, but he's doing just fine as well. I did not have one with reduced limbs, however, so that might be an issue since they like to run so much. It would be sad if he couldn't occupy himself by running or it was painful for him to run. I have seen front leg defects on gerbils, and the gerbils did fine as long as they didn't have to compete with full-legged buddies. Robos really don't like being picked up and often squeak. A quick scruffing to get a good look at him, even if he squeaks at you, may be a good idea to make sure his underside is ok and there's no emergency=type wounds there.


----------



## Lorelei (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry about this...all your hard work and effort, and it came down to this.  Poor little Rhodey.

I would use the vet bills and photographs as evidence against the pet store (and maybe the vet can write up a report on your behalf). That's neglect to a horrifying degree.


----------



## whitelop (Apr 4, 2013)

AWWW! NO! That is so sad! That poor little hammie! 
I agree, maybe you can use the vet bills and the pictures as proof of neglect. I just don't know who you go to with it. 

He's in a better place now! Thats what we have to think about. And he knew love for the last days of his life, so he knew that being taken care of was a good thing. Its so good that he went home with you Kaley, it just sucks that he had to go like that. 

I hate pet stores.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah no. I've seen those little buggers hold on through the most incredible difficulties. Something like that though, it's so much gentler to let them go. Poor little squeaker. I know it's painful and frustrating for you but I'm so glad you found him and took him home. Not easier for you but little Rodney got to be loved and not know fear his last days. Now he's a little _dim sum_ - a dot on your heart. I'm sure between the pictures and the vet bills you've got a strong stand if you can find the right place to bring it to. If the petstore was a chain I'm sure you can get in touch with the corporation and there's no doubt they've got a facebook page as well as a website. If it's only locally owned, there's your local news press (and frankly, when you write, you're engaging and bring the reader right into your world. You would do well in either a letter to the editor or even as a guest writer of an article) as well as the better business bureau and, depending, town hall meetings and local news stations. I've been blessed that the pet stores in my area take great care of their critters. Places that don't need to know that they can't get away with that. If they did it to Rodney, he wasn't, and won't be, the only one unless they're nailed. I wonder if local shelters might have some ideas on ways to point you in the right direction now that you're locked and loaded. Give 'em hell, soldier. But mostly thank you for taking care of little Rodney and giving him a home, a name, and a place to expand his little soul before he went on.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 4, 2013)

I filed a cruelty report with the Houston SPCA already. I believe they're a locally owned store so I think writing the paper may be the next step. I got my vet here on board and she's going to write an objective analysis on what my little urchin looked like when he came in. I've got two weeks of an empty house, no job, and no distractions to kick this off. 

Funnily enough if you read the reviews for this place a lot of them talk about sick animals and fish that die.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I'm also sorry I only read the first page before I posted yesterday. At least he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 4, 2013)

It's all right I figured thats what you did. We're all guilty of it at one time or another. Plus it's good advice. I just want to go to the nearest shelter and scoop up all the wayward hamsters now.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 5, 2013)

*sigh* it's such a double-edged sword when an animal gets rescued from a bad situation on their way to the rainbow bridge 

it's wonderful for the animal, who gets to see the kind, loving, gentle side of humanity for once in their poor lives - good food, good living arrangements, proper vet care and someone who genuinely cares about them and does all they can to erase the suffering in the animal's past...

...but at the same time, it's so heartbreaking for the human(s) who saw an animal in bad conditions and used their own time and money to rescue and try to rehabilitate the animal only to have it pass away in the end. I still feel sad over "Lucky Star" passing (the baby rabbit that had horrendous ear mites and was given treatment, introduced to hay and veggies and toys and shown love and concern, then passed away very suddenly after a few months)... and now little Rhodey... I really thought he'd make it!

I'm glad his last week of life was a good one... full of mealies and medical care, with no one attacking him or worsening his injuries. at least you were able to give him that much - he knew something more in his short life than just the horrible conditions of the pet store. he died happy and loved instead of terrified and slipped away gently with the vet's help instead of being murdered by the other hamsters.

if you stay mad enough to see things through, I'm sure there's something that can be done about that **** pet store. you have Jay's number - if you need a fit thrown anywhere once you're back in Texas, just get in touch with him!


----------



## Tam O Ham (Apr 5, 2013)

kmaben said:


> I just want to go to the nearest shelter and scoop up all the wayward hamsters now.



careful. That's how it starts. :sofa: Next thing you know you'll become a hammietat just like the rest of us.


----------

